# Show Us What You've Bought



## Tanara

_There used to be a thread in here, I looked back but couldn't find it.
Anyways I used to love seeing pictures of the thing others have bought
and wanted to get a simular thread going again.

So come on girls post pictures of what you have bought! _​


----------



## Tanara

_I went and did all my Christmas shopping today, But I got the babies swing and my nursing pillow And some really amazing pacifiers that cost me a ton! 

Also got Tayes Santa Photo done today _
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 22









SAM_0022.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 23









SAM_0023.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 27









SAM_0024.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 23









TayesSantaPhoto2010.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Maripics

i don't know how to upload photos...


----------



## Maripics

But I did some MAD shopping today


----------



## Tanara

_Go to the Go Advanced by the post quick reply 

scroll down and add attachments 

or 

you can make a Photobucket account (www.photobucket.com)
and use the codes on there._


----------



## Maripics

thanks, I will post right away!


----------



## Maripics

I bought those two dresses:
 



Attached Files:







acc28424.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 10









pink_dress2.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Maripics

and some more shopping, I'll take the picture on line, because i didn't took home pictures.


----------



## Maripics

I bought those strollers:
 



Attached Files:







b-3484996146-180305_Xplory_Newborn_purple.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 9









bumbleride_indie_vita_I-107V.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 10









orbit_baby_mocha.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Tanara

_Why 3?_


----------



## lb

Tanara said:


> _Why 3?_

The real question here is: how on earth did you afford 3?!


----------



## Maripics

I don't know, I was in the store, and I couldn't pick one, and I've read that people should have one three wheeler and one usual, so i took all of them! I'm feeling kind of awkward right now, it's starting to feel like too much...


----------



## vinteenage

laurenburch said:


> Tanara said:
> 
> 
> _Why 3?_
> 
> The real question here is: how on earth did you afford 3?!Click to expand...

Dude, yeah, my question exactly. Those aren't exactly cheap strollers.

But really, I sincerely doubt you'll need three strollers, especially since two of them are full prams. I'd keep all the original packing and all, it's likely you'll find you can return at least one.


----------



## Maripics

My mom and dad are taking care of money laurenburch, because I'm still really young too work (they think so) so, they're affording everything.


----------



## vinteenage

Maripics said:


> My mom and dad are taking care of money laurenburch, because I'm still really young too work (they think so) so, they're affording everything.

...They can afford to drop over $2,000 on strollers?


----------



## Tanara

_I have a travel system just one though. Personally I wouldn't buy more than one, never used a three wheeler ever and I do ALOT of walking. 

I guess im pretty cheap when it comes to buying stuff though cause we are trying to save for a house, have a (almost) three year old and are saving for our wedding and paying into our children's education. _


----------



## Maripics

I know, I'm feeling like a spoiled brat right now. I think I'm going to return The stokke Xplory, because it's heavy and have the same functions then the orbit baby. What do you think?


----------



## Maripics

My mom and dad really don't care about spending money. But my mom said that three strollers is too much so, I'm returning one.


----------



## vinteenage

I'm just puzzled by your whole situation, honestly. Really I know it's none of my business, but if you're married doesn't your husband work and should be able to help you pay for things?

I'll stop. I'm just very.. intrigued.


----------



## Tanara

_I wasnt judging you, I was saying for me. 

We are lucky having our parents and grandparents help, 

we have had our Crib, Crib Mattress, Pack n' play (comes with changing table, and bassinet) Car seat stroller and Most our clothes bought for us. 

I bought the swing with my birthday money thats the only big item we have bought though. _


----------



## lb

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs473.ash2/74613_472325228025_529798025_5735354_2553364_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs002.snc6/165250_472325078025_529798025_5735350_5435114_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1234.snc4/156616_472325163025_529798025_5735352_6368837_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs618.ash2/157000_472325198025_529798025_5735353_18652_n.jpg

this is pretty much everything (minus the wall letters and crib that has no mattress or bedding haha). we're reeeeally stocking up on diapers. And most of those clothes are hand-me-downs.


----------



## Maripics

It's OK vinteenage, My husband is also 15, and he works part-time in a bookstore. But my dad's kind of overprotective, because my brother died at early age (6) so, we live in a house with my parents since we got married, and, we're trying to build our own life, but with all that my mom and dad have been trough, they just want me to be their baby forever. And, I know I can't be their baby forever, but as long as I can, I want to, for the sake of the ones that I love.


----------



## Maripics

Loved, Loved your nursery Lauren!


----------



## Tanara

_For Christmas I got Taye

1st pic- Sheet set (not the comforter, my grandma is buying him that)
2nd pic - Spider-man throw blanket
Also couldn't find pics (presents are already wrapped lol) 
-Spider-man throw pillow
-a big blue pillow (its just for sitting on the floor or in bed, has pockets for a drink or snack)
-2 Spider-man coloring books
-Spider-man crayons
-Spider-man pencil case
-a plane book for doodles

My OH-
-A coat
-3&4th pics Are two hats "Taye" got him 
- And a Pair of Black DC shoes (there isn't a web site for that store)_
 



Attached Files:







0003228126641_300X300.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 4









0003228126645_300X300.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 3









hwl.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 3









hwlm.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Maripics

Loved the gifts!


----------



## Tanara

_=] Surprisingly Tayes presents only cost $130! Total bargain!

Oh is buying Taye his own presents too so thats not all hes getting from us lol _


----------



## Maripics

A true bargain! And it's awesome because he's going to get lots of gifts!


----------



## vinteenage

Maripics said:


> It's OK vinteenage, My husband is also 15, and he works part-time in a bookstore. But my dad's kind of overprotective, because my brother died at early age (6) so, we live in a house with my parents since we got married, and, we're trying to build our own life, but with all that my mom and dad have been trough, they just want me to be their baby forever. And, I know I can't be their baby forever, but as long as I can, I want to, for the sake of the ones that I love.

Ah I see.

Do you have wedding pictures? You should post them! We'd definitely all love to see them!


----------



## Maripics

We didn't throw a wedding Party... But, if that's your way to say that you don't believe me, it's ok. I feel really sorry for it, but there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## emmylou92

everyone seems to have bough so much and i have barely anything arrrgh and only have 3weeks 4days to go :0 

My travel system is red not black.
 



Attached Files:







bby2.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 3









slalom-matrix-meteorite.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 8









bby4.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3









bby5.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 3









bby6.jpg
File size: 81.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hey i havent got anything yet as we laybyed stuff last pregnancy really early and then lost the baby befor we even got back to the shop to pay money off it :( but the pram we want is a $900 one :|but o well bub will be spoilt even tho we are saving to buy our own house :happydance:


----------



## emmylou92

my parm was just over 500 but its a really smart travel system its the jane slalom pro matirx tarvel system and the cary cot you get with it can be used as a laydown car seat so baby is flat for the first few months and then it also sits up so as the baby grows it can become a rear facing car seat.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

emmylou92 said:


> my parm was just over 500 but its a really smart travel system its the jane slalom pro matirx tarvel system and the cary cot you get with it can be used as a laydown car seat so baby is flat for the first few months and then it also sits up so as the baby grows it can become a rear facing car seat.

sounds like the one i want may have to have a look at it coz why not save almost $400 if i can hehe


----------



## emmylou92

its brill...so good for baby too. being able to lay down for those long jurneys me and the OH go on in the car always best for baby. :)


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Can you be 15 and get married? I thought the VERY legal age was 16, and even then you had to get your parents to sign... Odd!

https://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd385/Yazz_n_bump/baby_bits_016.jpg?t=1290951007
https://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd385/Yazz_n_bump/baby_bits_018-1.jpg?t=1290951009
https://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd385/Yazz_n_bump/baby_bits_017-1.jpg?t=1290951010
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Zxvxr8PkL._SX315_SY375_PIMothercareGreen30percentoff,BottomRight,-10,-10_SX315_SY375_.jpg
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/21zBhgY4AuL._SX315_SY375_PIMothercareGreen37percentoff,BottomRight,-10,-10_SX315_SY375_.jpg
https://www.babycarecentres.co.uk/product-images-large/graco-quattro-tour-deluxe-travel-system-chocolate-lime-5046.jpg

Am to lazy to take photos of other things right now! lol.


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

laurenburch said:


> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs473.ash2/74613_472325228025_529798025_5735354_2553364_n.jpg
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs002.snc6/165250_472325078025_529798025_5735350_5435114_n.jpg
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1234.snc4/156616_472325163025_529798025_5735352_6368837_n.jpg
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs618.ash2/157000_472325198025_529798025_5735353_18652_n.jpg
> 
> this is pretty much everything (minus the wall letters and crib that has no mattress or bedding haha). we're reeeeally stocking up on diapers. And most of those clothes are hand-me-downs.


How can you only be 30 weeks and be that organised?!?!!?! :confused: 
Your only 3 weeks ahead of me and like that's like super organised. :O

I've been put to shame! lol. D: I love your pram though it's so girly! :3


----------



## lauram_92

I love these sorts of threads, but they make me feel so unprepared.. I have bought enough newborn clothes, need to get more 0-3 months though.. I have got the pram, which comes with the car seat etc second hand but I don't have it at my house (mums supersticous) so I can't take photos.. That is really the only big thing I have, getting a moses basket second hand.. And after Christmas it is full on baby shopping time for the baby bath etc.. :haha:

Here is a couple of bits of clothes I have..


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

lauram_92 said:


> I love these sorts of threads, but they make me feel so unprepared.. I have bought enough newborn clothes, need to get more 0-3 months though.. I have got the pram, which comes with the car seat etc second hand but I don't have it at my house (mums supersticous) so I can't take photos.. That is really the only big thing I have, getting a moses basket second hand.. And after Christmas it is full on baby shopping time for the baby bath etc.. :haha:
> 
> Here is a couple of bits of clothes I have..

Cute babygrows. ;3 Boots have such good baby range it's a shame they don't do more!
I feel the same about these threads, there amazing but acccccck unprepareness!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

lauram_92 said:


> I love these sorts of threads, but they make me feel so unprepared.. I have bought enough newborn clothes, need to get more 0-3 months though.. I have got the pram, which comes with the car seat etc second hand but I don't have it at my house (mums supersticous) so I can't take photos.. That is really the only big thing I have, getting a moses basket second hand.. And after Christmas it is full on baby shopping time for the baby bath etc.. :haha:
> 
> Here is a couple of bits of clothes I have..

*Aww so cute love the baby shoes hehe  my mum is also supersticous about the parm bein there and all that so looks like she will have to have the big box with my pram at her place when i get it haha*


----------



## MissMummy2Be

laurenburch said:


> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs473.ash2/74613_472325228025_529798025_5735354_2553364_n.jpg
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs002.snc6/165250_472325078025_529798025_5735350_5435114_n.jpg
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1234.snc4/156616_472325163025_529798025_5735352_6368837_n.jpg
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs618.ash2/157000_472325198025_529798025_5735353_18652_n.jpg
> 
> this is pretty much everything (minus the wall letters and crib that has no mattress or bedding haha). we're reeeeally stocking up on diapers. And most of those clothes are hand-me-downs.

*Omg your pram looks just like the one we want hehe what brand is it if you dont mind me asking *


----------



## lauram_92

Yazz_n_bump said:


> Cute babygrows. ;3 Boots have such good baby range it's a shame they don't do more!
> I feel the same about these threads, there amazing but acccccck unprepareness!


I know, their baby range is lovely. I seen some really nice wee outfits in Marks and Spencers, but they were expensive :( I wish I was more prepared but it is such a hassel trying to get anything. 'Cause if the snow I am completely stuck in my village, all the roads going out of it are closed. The nearest city is two hours away so I need to plan in advance shopping trips and I can't buy big things because they are too heavy to carry around and take on the bus..
Also you can not get many places to deliver here because of the bad weather, like boots etc.. :(


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

lauram_92 said:


> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> Cute babygrows. ;3 Boots have such good baby range it's a shame they don't do more!
> I feel the same about these threads, there amazing but acccccck unprepareness!
> 
> 
> I know, their baby range is lovely. I seen some really nice wee outfits in Marks and Spencers, but they were expensive :( I wish I was more prepared but it is such a hassel trying to get anything. 'Cause if the snow I am completely stuck in my village, all the roads going out of it are closed. The nearest city is two hours away so I need to plan in advance shopping trips and I can't buy big things because they are too heavy to carry around and take on the bus..
> Also you can not get many places to deliver here because of the bad weather, like boots etc.. :(Click to expand...


Can;t you get someone with a car to go shopping with you? I know the highlands are really bad for snow and things, :(
Aww if I lived in Scotland I would totally give you a lift so we could spend all day in boots baby section lol!


----------



## lauram_92

Yazz_n_bump said:


> Can;t you get someone with a car to go shopping with you? I know the highlands are really bad for snow and things, :(
> Aww if I lived in Scotland I would totally give you a lift so we could spend all day in boots baby section lol!

There is no way out of the village just now, all the roads are blocked off. I don't think anyone would fancy chancing driving 70 odd miles to go shopping with me :'( My dad and mum have gone down a few times in the car with me, but we always planned on getting the big things delivered and now no where is delivering to the highlands.. :shrug:
That would be a fun outing, haha. Then go to Mcdonalds, mmm. I love going shopping cause there is always so much choice of what food to have :D


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hey girls this is the pram i want :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Trevi%20TS%20Romantic%20Side%20Hi.png
File size: 189.5 KB
Views: 7









trevitravelsystem004.jpg
File size: 113 KB
Views: 7









trevitravelsystem005.jpg
File size: 132.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Bump!


----------



## mayb_baby

My cam pics arn't working so I had to steal of the websites but most are up on my FB xxxx
 



Attached Files:







41EQ6ZHPihL__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 2









41pidtGt6RL__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2









41TtE8uPBTL__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 2









41+5EUS15kL__SX315_SY375_PIMothercareGreen16percentoff,BottomRight,-10,-10_SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 4









8609959232039664.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mayb_baby

:)
 



Attached Files:







41nR-De0aJL__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 2









41PTejPrEaL__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 3









8609975515508624.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 5









8610230227550256.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2









8610450012650848.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tanara

_I have just over two weeks and I feel so unprepared, we have what we need for her to come home, then were taking advantage of all the sales in January for what we dont have.  All i used when Taye came home was his swing, his co sleeper, car seat and my breast pump, then of course clothes and daiper stuff ect.

I'll have my OH home anyways for a week so i'll probably send him out if theres anything I forgot to get lol. _


----------



## Tanara

_Its so weird mosses baskets are not common here at all, I have never met anyone who has one =S_


----------



## mayb_baby

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







60055991_yellow.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 3









8610444488632160.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mayb_baby

everyone here uses them lol 
What do you use??
xxx


----------



## Tanara

_Were just using the bassinet in the pack n' play for now (ill be co-sleeping when my OH is at work, makes breastfeeding easier) We just dont see any point in buying a bassinet we will use for 2-3 months.. I never had one for my son, he went from our bed to a crib at 3 months (his crib was beside my bed),_


----------



## mayb_baby

True 
I hope to have my boy in the moses basket until 3months and then in his cott beside bed until he's a year xxx


----------



## Tanara

_Taye was 3 months co sleeping, 
in his crib til a year
(then back to my bed) 
at 16 months in a toddler bed 
and 2 1/2 ish he was in a single bed (he just slept on the floor he hated his toddler bed)_


----------



## lauram_92

I think we use moses baskets because the babies just seem so small in the cot.. But a lot of people put the moses basket in the cot so they get used to the surroundings..

I think I am getting a second hand moses basket, but I am not definate.. Just so I don't have to buy a cot straight away.. :thumbup:

Oh & mayb_baby what size did you get the footie strip in? I really want to get one but all the ones I have seen are so expensive & won't fit him for long :(


----------



## mayb_baby

3-6months :)


----------



## lauram_92

It's soo cute, I am so tempted to buy one.. Where did you get it from if you don't mind me asking? Although it will definately *NOT* be arsenal I buy. Haha :D


----------



## mayb_baby

Lol JD Sports 
OH's Grandad got it for him and we have a voucher to get his name on the back 
xxxx


----------



## lauram_92

Aww thats so cute! Are you definately set on the name Michael?


----------



## mayb_baby

100%
But I don't like putting his name on things until he's here although my granny knitted him a cardigan and his names on the back ;)
He's getting his home kit for 6-9months
xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

They are £25 each which isn't too bad xxx


----------



## lauram_92

I love babies football strips, cutest thing ever. £25 ain't bad. One of my friends said she was going to get my little one a football strip but she is pretty crazy and delusional, she would promise you the world but give you nothing..


----------



## lovemy bump

lauram_92 said:


> I love these sorts of threads, but they make me feel so unprepared.. I have bought enough newborn clothes, need to get more 0-3 months though.. I have got the pram, which comes with the car seat etc second hand but I don't have it at my house (mums supersticous) so I can't take photos.. That is really the only big thing I have, getting a moses basket second hand.. And after Christmas it is full on baby shopping time for the baby bath etc.. :haha:
> 
> Here is a couple of bits of clothes I have..

i love that green stripe all in one where did you get it from ? :)


----------



## _laura

I got given a Moses basket so we decided to use it! Was going to put him straight in the crib otherwise. And that footie kit is amazing! We got max some brentford vests for Xmas!


----------



## lauram_92

lovemy bump said:


> i love that green stripe all in one where did you get it from ? :)

Yeah it is so cute, I love the brighter baby stuff.. :D Urr, I think it was Next.. It came in a pack of three.. I think the other two were :


----------



## _laura

We bought Max this, only because Scotts mum is obsessed with Mickey and I love Disney a bit too much.

He does look pretty awesome in it if i do say so myself!
 



Attached Files:







41AxuHRcCuL._SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 5









Photo 22.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## emmylou92

Bless him. He looks lush :) xx


----------



## _laura

emmylou92 said:


> Bless him. He looks lush :) xx

Thanks! We took him out in the snow today. Not impressed. He likes the warmth like mummy :D


----------



## emmylou92

I dont blame him its bitter out there. xx


----------



## _laura

emmylou92 said:


> I dont blame him its bitter out there. xx

we literally had a couple of cms!


----------



## Tanara

lauram_92 said:


> lovemy bump said:
> 
> 
> i love that green stripe all in one where did you get it from ? :)
> 
> Yeah it is so cute, I love the brighter baby stuff.. :D Urr, I think it was Next.. It came in a pack of three.. I think the other two were :Click to expand...

_I WANT THOSE FOR MY DAUGHTER! I love love love the bight colored stuff but OH is all pink _


----------



## lauram_92

Tanara said:


> _I WANT THOSE FOR MY DAUGHTER! I love love love the bight colored stuff but OH is all pink _

:D They are pretty darn cute. I couldn't resist. I find *SO* much pale blue and white stuff for boys, but I love the brighter stuff. It all seems to be unisex as well which is a bit annoying.. I always see lovely girls stuff I want to buy soo much.. :blush:


----------



## vinteenage

lauram_92 said:


> Tanara said:
> 
> 
> _I WANT THOSE FOR MY DAUGHTER! I love love love the bight colored stuff but OH is all pink _
> 
> :D They are pretty darn cute. I couldn't resist. I find *SO* much pale blue and white stuff for boys, but I love the brighter stuff. It all seems to be unisex as well which is a bit annoying.. I always see lovely girls stuff I want to buy soo much.. :blush:Click to expand...

I don't know about in Scotland but here there is a clear preference for stores to book girly clothes, it's infuriating. Head over to Walmart or Kmart to the baby girl's section? Tons of little flouncy dresses, lots of little dress clothes, cute little coats...
Boys section? Pants, t-shirts, lots of things with dogs and bears and sports, lots of sweatshirts..boring boring. We have to seriously hunt for Finn's clothes.


----------



## rainbows_x

_laura said:


> We bought Max this, only because Scotts mum is obsessed with Mickey and I love Disney a bit too much.
> 
> He does look pretty awesome in it if i do say so myself!

Aww, where did you get that?
Do you know if they do Minnie Mouse ones? x


----------



## lauram_92

vinteenage said:


> I don't know about in Scotland but here there is a clear preference for stores to book girly clothes, it's infuriating. Head over to Walmart or Kmart to the baby girl's section? Tons of little flouncy dresses, lots of little dress clothes, cute little coats...
> Boys section? Pants, t-shirts, lots of things with dogs and bears and sports, lots of sweatshirts..boring boring. We have to seriously hunt for Finn's clothes.

Oh god, it's the same! I was in Primark the other day and there was a pack of two tshirts for 0-3 months in red and grey, and no others. Then a pack of two jogging bottoms in red and grey 0-3 months too. That was the only two outifts in 0-3 months I could find. More than half the shop was girls, and even kept popping up in the boys section.. :dohh:

Girls seem to get clothes in a variety of colours but boys get it in one.. There is also a bigger range for girls.. I have seen a lot of boys stuff that is more unisex than for boys. I find it so hard picking out outfits for himself, but I could find a hundred for girls..


----------



## _laura

rainbows_x said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> We bought Max this, only because Scotts mum is obsessed with Mickey and I love Disney a bit too much.
> 
> He does look pretty awesome in it if i do say so myself!
> 
> Aww, where did you get that?
> Do you know if they do Minnie Mouse ones? xClick to expand...

Mothercare :) you can order it online aswell as instore. Its kinda thick velour type material.


----------



## cupcake momma

I just bought these :D
https://www.target.com/Fisher-Price...rand-bin&searchRank=target104545&frombrowse=0
https://www.target.com/Newborn-Circ...odysuits/dp/B003O6CM1W/ref=sc_qi_detailbutton
the corner cubby is for the future lol, I had a gift card so figured I'd get a couple of things :happydance:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

cupcake momma said:


> I just bought these :D
> https://www.target.com/Fisher-Price...rand-bin&searchRank=target104545&frombrowse=0
> https://www.target.com/Newborn-Circ...odysuits/dp/B003O6CM1W/ref=sc_qi_detailbutton
> the corner cubby is for the future lol, I had a gift card so figured I'd get a couple of things :happydance:

Cute bodysuits. :3


----------



## megan09

I made a bit of a mistake buying loadsa neutral baby clothes before i found out gender, which i found out at 23 weeks which is kind of late. So i have loads of unisex and I don't really need much more. But I am hoping to go and spritz mothercare and next in jan sales. 
Still need so much! Infact I need to have a clear out first I am such a haulder! 

You all have lovely bits very jealous lol xx


----------



## _laura

unisex is good though! means you can pass them on to others/keep for another LO


----------



## megan09

I know would love to have brought more gender specific though :( need some more sleepsuits so will get some pink in


----------



## _laura

or exchange the unisex stuff for pink stuff!


----------



## mayb_baby

Cannot wait for the Mothercare January Sales xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

_laura said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> We bought Max this, only because Scotts mum is obsessed with Mickey and I love Disney a bit too much.
> 
> He does look pretty awesome in it if i do say so myself!
> 
> Aww, where did you get that?
> Do you know if they do Minnie Mouse ones? x
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mothercare :) you can order it online aswell as instore. Its kinda thick velour type material.Click to expand...

Yay! They do a Minnie Mouse one! 
Thanks x


----------



## KiansMummy

Maripics said:


> I bought those strollers:

why 3 prams you only need one, 2 at the most lol x


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

KiansMummy said:


> Maripics said:
> 
> 
> I bought those strollers:
> 
> why 3 prams you only need one, 2 at the most lol xClick to expand...

Turns out the 3 pram girl was a fake lol! :dohh:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

So how much would people recomend getting in the sizes?

I'm have like 9 sleepsuits & 7 body suits and 5 outfits for 0-3 that doesn't sound nearly enough compared to what you guys have brought? Yet my mum is telling me that loads. :| Why doesn't it seem loads? ; Mind you she's not had a baby since me and I'm 19...


----------



## KiansMummy

Yazz_n_bump said:


> KiansMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maripics said:
> 
> 
> I bought those strollers:
> 
> why 3 prams you only need one, 2 at the most lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Turns out the 3 pram girl was a fake lol! :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh right that makes sense lol, i was thinking that its expensive to get all them 3 pram spesh that stokke x


----------



## KiansMummy

Yazz_n_bump said:


> So how much would people recomend getting in the sizes?
> 
> I'm have like 9 sleepsuits & 7 body suits and 5 outfits for 0-3 that doesn't sound nearly enough compared to what you guys have brought? Yet my mum is telling me that loads. :| Why doesn't it seem loads? ; Mind you she's not had a baby since me and I'm 19...

I cant remember how many i got, but LO was tiny and i hadnt got enough neworn stuff so i ended up buying a lot more after he was born, hes in 0-3 now, and he must have so much stuff, i just buy things when i see them and half the stuff he has he only wears once or twice. I think youve got enough, after youve had baby if you find you need more you could go and buy some then xx:flower:


----------



## _laura

rainbows_x said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> We bought Max this, only because Scotts mum is obsessed with Mickey and I love Disney a bit too much.
> 
> He does look pretty awesome in it if i do say so myself!
> 
> Aww, where did you get that?
> Do you know if they do Minnie Mouse ones? x
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mothercare :) you can order it online aswell as instore. Its kinda thick velour type material.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! They do a Minnie Mouse one!
> Thanks xClick to expand...

Yeah we were going to get the minnie one if he was a girl! theyre so bloody adorable!


----------



## KiansMummy

mayb_baby said:


> My cam pics arn't working so I had to steal of the websites but most are up on my FB xxxx

I had that moses basket was lovely xxx


----------



## KiansMummy

mayb_baby said:


> :)

weres the first outfit from love it?X


----------



## mayb_baby

Thanks All his stuff is the Fav things range from babies r us

The 1st outfit is humpfrys corner mothercare xxx


----------



## Wewantourmush

Aww some real lovely things girls!xx


----------



## Tanara

_Anyones LO's get anything for Christmas?_


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Tanara said:


> _Anyones LO's get anything for Christmas?_

Yep! My mum brought my LO the cot set I've been wanting for ages for LO, :happydance: and some little sleepsuits and fitted sheets. 
Apparently some of my other family have got bits too but my mum is bringing their presents home later as we didn't spend xmas with them.

Anyone else?


----------



## Tanara

_Our LO got a bunch of blankets, sheets, and mattress pads lol_


----------



## 18singlemom2b

for christmas i got the bedding for the crib, and a few bibs, outfits, things like that :)


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Ive got that cuter than my daddy tshirt out of tesco, loved it! and this moses basket

https://www.kays.com/ladybird-my-li...trail=2249&prdToken=/p/prod6038558-sku9313561
OH's mum got it for us a coupe of days ago so shall actually get it january time when its delivered, got to get a stand now though, i have more stuff but my computers so slow that it would take me years to upload the pics to the computer! xx


----------



## LittlePeople

After stalking this thread for ages...I can finally post a picture of the first thing we've bought for Jelly :happydance:

We found out today, that we're expecting a little girl :pink: so this is her first set of clothes:


----------



## Char.due.jan

Aww they're lovely! Where'd you get them? And congrats on team pink x


----------



## kattsmiles

Caden got a new sleeper / rocker sort of thing for Christmas and a blue blanket. :)

https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/CSC_0327-2.jpg


----------



## vinteenage

We have that rocker. It's usually what Finn sleeps in (see to the left, haha)!


----------



## LittlePeople

Char.due.jan said:


> Aww they're lovely! Where'd you get them? And congrats on team pink x

Thank You :flower:

The outfit is from Mother Care, there wasn't an awful lot to choose from, but those were the cutest :haha::flower:


----------



## kattsmiles

vinteenage said:


> We have that rocker. It's usually what Finn sleeps in (see to the left, haha)!

His mimi (grandma) got it for him. Sometimes he likes it, sometimes he wants out of it as soon as I put him in it. I like it though because it's easy to clean when he pees in it... which is a constant ordeal haha :p


----------



## Tanara

_OH bought her this the other day, (he's so cute looking at baby stuff lol)

_
 



Attached Files:







100_0255e.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 10









100_0256e.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 9









100_0257e.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Louiseandbump

Hiiii girls, okay so technically i shouldnt even be in here. 
Im not a teen, im 21, but still a young mommy :) 

Hope you dont mind me sneaking in to post my pics?
Cant seem to find a thread like this in third tri or anywhere?

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs008.snc4/33776_1648652534149_1172034490_1762696_3152624_n.jpg
https://l4.sphotos.l3.fbcdn.net/hphotos-l3-snc6/hs069.snc6/167927_1759166056918_1172034490_1992198_4865765_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs939.snc4/73288_1632849859092_1172034490_1730761_7361206_n.jpg
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41MlLaDFoiL._SX315_SY375_PIMothercareGreen30percentoff,BottomRight,-10,-10_SX315_SY375_.jpghttps://lh4.googleusercontent.com/public/w0VnLiuG_VqbAcSaO8TJVuODsdR4nAjE36qE8eG9TUR2FCmovCDnU1MHn0sjggzO-wePt3ZtL2ZEyvKQkQ9lnDE3X8B3GkATTcY0Eoko5saPMr4_58QJkDpVziRRrMm9_vpXr6i_UgxDOZWBQH5WIO2hGz25oZN9V34PMNPV8B_AXYT84ombv4R7VA
https://l24.sphotos.l3.fbcdn.net/hphotos-l3-snc6/hs031.snc6/166176_1759176577181_1172034490_1992236_1088985_n.jpg
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8610643564492432.jpg


----------



## cammy

I haven't bought much yet but my oldest sister bougt me a really nice cot and change table, but its not set up so I can't post a picture. My OH surprised me with a pram. Theres a picture of it off the site, the only difference is that the green is blue. I don't know much about pram but it seems pretty good and its really light and easy to fold up.
 



Attached Files:







FABRIC_00000010_PHOTO_00000039.jpg
File size: 104.6 KB
Views: 2









FEATURE_00000010_PHOTO_00000224.jpg
File size: 89.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HollyMay

I had bought the baby jogger city mini double at mothercare, so I was able to return it and buy another one so, I bought this one :https://www.mothercare.com/Bundle-D...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42803041&mcb=core .Mothercare is having a incredible sale!


----------



## Wewantourmush




----------



## kattsmiles

https://www.sandiegopersonalinjurylawyersblog.com/Nap%20Nanny.jpg

Nap Nanny - my LO loves it. Highly recommended. :thumbup:


----------



## JLFKJS

kattsmiles said:


> https://www.sandiegopersonalinjurylawyersblog.com/Nap%20Nanny.jpg
> 
> Nap Nanny - my LO loves it. Highly recommended. :thumbup:



That is awesome! I want one now!


----------



## 4nnii3

kattsmiles said:


> Caden got a new sleeper / rocker sort of thing for Christmas and a blue blanket. :)
> 
> https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/CSC_0327-2.jpg

Hello.. can u tell me where u got this from please and how much it was? .. id love one.. they look really nice.
Thank you


----------



## bumpy_j

https://img253.imageshack.us/img253/4138/139790375215593887.jpg
https://img269.imageshack.us/img269/3553/44222128.jpg

my swaddling blanket :flower:


----------



## JLFKJS

bumpy_j said:


> https://img253.imageshack.us/img253/4138/139790375215593887.jpg
> https://img269.imageshack.us/img269/3553/44222128.jpg
> 
> my swaddling blanket :flower:



Sooo cute! where did you find it?


----------



## Char.due.jan

Aww that's adorable ^^


----------



## bumpy_j

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...590695&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2460wt_962 ebay, such a good price too! hasn't arrived yet, am i sad for being really really excited about it? :)


----------



## vinteenage

Bumpy_J, not to discourage you, but a baby's going to wiggle it's arms out of that awfully quickly! :haha: You have to swaddle _really_ tight.



4nnii3 said:


> kattsmiles said:
> 
> 
> Caden got a new sleeper / rocker sort of thing for Christmas and a blue blanket. :)
> 
> https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/CSC_0327-2.jpg
> 
> Hello.. can u tell me where u got this from please and how much it was? .. id love one.. they look really nice.
> Thank youClick to expand...


Mine was from Target, about $50.


----------



## bumpy_j

vinteenage said:


> Bumpy_J, not to discourage you, but a baby's going to wiggle it's arms out of that awfully quickly! :haha: You have to swaddle _really_ tight.

haha i bought it purely for the cuteness, definitely not the most practical blanket for swaddling but i couldn't resist :D


----------



## vinteenage

Heehee, okay! Just wanted to warn you. It is freakin' adorable.

Really though, you could move that button over pretty easily to make it tighter, if you wanted to be a little crafty!


----------



## bumpy_j

true! was considering sewing an extra button round the back - i'm a bit worried about the size because 0-24 m is a pretty big range but the seller insists it's newborn friendly, gonna be so huge haha but hopefully can make it snug for LO with a bit of fixing up :)


----------



## Lilys mummy

My babies Uggs :)


My babies baby-swing :)


----------



## SophieGrace

Lilys mummy said:


> My babies Uggs :)
> View attachment 155651
> 
> 
> My babies baby-swing :)
> View attachment 155652

Hehe We have both of those too:) :blush:
but had to take swing back twice:| doesn't swing proper xx


----------



## Lilys mummy

really ? Aaahh thank you x


----------



## emmylou92

Hollie's moses basket.

We bought baby ugg's but in pink :) super cute.

Just bought a new lamb skin too :)
 



Attached Files:







P1100006.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## happymom123

By FAR the best thing I bought was the Nap Nanny. I am sooooooo obsessed. It saved me from so many sleepless nights. DD went from sleeping like at most an hour at a time to sleeping through the night every single night since we've had our Nap Nanny. It's so incredible. Her reflux has gotten a lot better due to her sleeping at such a healthy position as well :happydance:


----------



## 18singlemom2b

omgosh, love the baby uggs. going to get my little one a pair down the road though, their feet grow so fast as kids and their so expensive!


----------



## SophieGrace

happymom123 said:


> By FAR the best thing I bought was the Nap Nanny. I am sooooooo obsessed. It saved me from so many sleepless nights. DD went from sleeping like at most an hour at a time to sleeping through the night every single night since we've had our Nap Nanny. It's so incredible. Her reflux has gotten a lot better due to her sleeping at such a healthy position as well :happydance:

Do they do it in the uk do u know hun? x


----------



## Char.due.jan

^^ I just looked, they do but omfg they are expensive! Around £170

ETA: heres a link https://www.zazdas.com/department/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcountry=218&idproduct=1412920&idcategory=0 

Xx


----------



## emmylou92

you can get them from ebay dead cheep :)


----------



## kandyfloss

My OH's first proper buy bless him :L, amazing what makes the guys feel involved. If it was up to me He'd still be wearing gladiators and minnie mouse stuff, got to draw the line some where though I suppose :wacko: 

*Just to clarify Im really not that crazy, besides OH and family would ship me off to mars or something haha xxx
 



Attached Files:







cfc-75798.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Bump x


----------

